# Mark your calendars - July 6th is day 40000!



## bossman (Jun 11, 2009)

Even though it isn't exactly 40000 days since 1/1/1900 due to the intentional date bug it's still a good excuse to celebrate the new number. Roll on the next 10000!


----------



## Fazza (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks, bossman. I saw your post a couple of weeks ago and appreciate the heads up. I'll be buying a big chocolate 'mud' cake to eat at work to mark the big day. Years ago, I bought a big cake when I turned 10,000 days.

Happy 40,000 for the 6th.


----------



## Domski (Jul 6, 2009)

That'll be today then!!!

Dom


----------



## KSTWS (Jul 6, 2009)

*Happy newyear Excel*

= today()

= 40.000


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 6, 2009)

assuming of course you're not running 1904 date system...


----------

